# Kartenmaterial Garmin Echomap 50s



## t0m (10. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir im Herbst/Winter ein neues Echolot gekauft: das Garmin Echomap 50s. Bin mit der Darstellung der Bodenstrukturen und auch der am Fischsicheln super zufrieden. Leider beinhaltet die mitgelieferte Karte mein Hausgewässer, die Bevertalsperre, nicht. Insbesondere nachdem man einen Hotspot markiert hat, wird das erneute Auffinden der Stelle sehr schwierig, da man auf der Karte nicht erkennt ob man sich nun nach rechts, links, oben oder unten bewegen sollte. 

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Einspielen von konkreten Umgebungskarten? Mir recht völlig aus wenn die Karte die Talsperre zeigt, so dass ich mit Blick auf die Karte den Spot gezielter anfahren kann. Vielen Dank vorab für die Unterstützung.

Gruß
Tommes


----------



## t0m (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kartenmaterial Garmin Echomap 50s*

Habe den Beitrag versehentlich in der falschen Kategorie gepostet. Könnte ein Admin meinen Beitrag in die Kategorie *Echolot , GPS und Kartenplotter* verschieben?

Danke+Gruß
Tommes


----------



## Fishmap (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kartenmaterial Garmin Echomap 50s*

Hallo t0m,

um dich besser besser auf dem Display auch ohne Kanten oder sontigen Fixpunkten zu orientieren, solltes du die Kartenausrichtung zunächst mal auf Nordstabil einstellen. Um eingene Karten einzuspielen (da gibt es welche von OpenSeaMaps) musst du dir noch eininge Programme zu legen, je nach dem was für ein Kartenformat dein Gerät hat.  Ansonsten gibt es schon einige Fertige Karten, welche du auch einfach im Netzt findest. Generell würde ich dir für eigene Tiefenkarten Reefmaster empfehlen, dort wird im Augenblick an einer automatischen erstellung von *.img Datein gearbeitet. Allerdings ist anzumerken das du, für das was du gern hättest einfach den falschen Hersteller gewählt hast, da z.b. Lowrance eine freie Software zum erstellen der Lowrance  eigenen *at5 Kartenformates anbietet. Gruß R


----------



## t0m (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kartenmaterial Garmin Echomap 50s*

Hallo, vielen Dank für deine Antwort und den Tipp mit der Einstellung Nordstabil. Das müsste schon helfen.

Habe zur Zeit allerdings gar nicht vor eine detaillierte Tiefenkarte zu erstellen, mir würde es im ersten Schritt schon ausreichen wenn ich die Umrisse der Talsperre einspielen könnte, so dass der aktuelle Standpunkt nicht irgendwo im Nirvana angezeigt wird.

Kennt sich jmd mit dem Einspielen der Karten bei Garmin Geräten aus? 

Vielen dank vorab,
Gruß
Tommes

Edit: Habe mich gerade mal auf OpenSeaMap.org umgeschaut. Werde die Seite erstmal intensiv studieren, sieht aber schon super gut aus. Die Karte, welche ja auch auf Garmin Geräten läuft, reicht mir mehr als aus. Find die Quali schon top!! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, hammer Forum!!!!!


----------



## Stefan660 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kartenmaterial Garmin Echomap 50s*

Habe auch die Openseamap Karte auf dem 50s im Einsatz. Einfach eine 4GB Micro SD Karte kaufen und die Daten aufspielen, klappt super.


----------



## t0m (15. März 2015)

*AW: Kartenmaterial Garmin Echomap 50s*

Hat geklappt, einfacher geht's wirklich nicht: Datei runtergeladen, entpackt, SD Karte rein, Super Karte da! Danke!


----------

